# AVI codec for wm 11



## Jon (Dec 8, 2006)

hi i need an avi codec so i can play some videos my friend gave me, do you know a decent one for windows media 11?

thanks

jon


----------



## Jon (Dec 9, 2006)

so does anyone know of any avi codecs?


----------



## magicman (Dec 9, 2006)

The file extension of AVI could refer to several codecs, for example Divx, Xvid, or Vfw. I would probably guess it's Divx you'll need, but to be sure, download a program called AVI Codec, and load the file into it. Under "Video" it'll give details of the type of file. Post those details here and I'll retrieve the nessecary codec for you.


----------



## Jon (Dec 9, 2006)

hi magicman thanks for reply, the details are:
V. codec name: XVID Mpeg-4

A.1 codec name MPEG layer-3

hope you can help

thanks


----------



## magicman (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay, here's the link you should need. Just install that like any other program, and the file should work through any media player, including Windows Media Player.


----------



## Jon (Dec 9, 2006)

thanks a lot mate, worked perfectly

hope i can help you with something in the future.

jon


----------

